
Three Reasons Why the “Nothing to Hide” Argument Is Flawed - executesorder66
https://spreadprivacy.com/three-reasons-why-the-nothing-to-hide-argument-is-flawed/
======
DarkWiiPlayer
Very true and to the point; this is a very good article to just send in reply
to the "I have nothing to hide" argument when people use it in conversation.

